# Craft fair banner? design help



## indychips (Jul 16, 2012)

It's time that I order a banner for my craft fairs. I was just curious to see other designs. I need to get some ideas as to what other people have done. If you have one please post a picture so we all can see. Also, where is the best place to order? Thanks


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure what kind of projects you do (hint, hint). I tell people to make it reflect what you do. I would actually recommend that you make it yourself. Use whatever style of woodworking you do. Get people's attention (don't be too loud or offensive).


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is the "banner" that I have that gets a lot of sales for me.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I plan on doing some craft shows next spring with my wife and have been pricing out all sorts of things I'll need. Tent, tables etc. I was searching the other day for company's that make banners and came across this site. I have no history with this company so I don't know if they're any good but worth taking a look at anyway.
http://www.bannersonthecheap.com/professional-services-banners


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I got mine from Vistraprint.com
They did a very good job at a reasonable price. I have had three different banners made and I have no complaints.


----------

